# Finally back with GrubHub.



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Just rejected my first offer after 2 month suspension. Damn, it feels good!!!


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

You got suspended for 2 months? That means you have to reject another 2 months worth of bad offers so that they can lose even more money.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

What did you do to get kicked for two months ? Or what did they say you did ?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Grubhubflub said:


> Just rejected my first offer after 2 month suspension. Damn, it feels good!!!


You’re the guy who has reported getting Deactivated more than once from DD and GH for low completion rates. How do you keep getting them to take you back?

I see from your post you’re attitude hasn’t changed much so I guess the countdown to the next deactivation has begun! The “I was unfairly deactivated” post in"10,9,8,7............


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> What did you do to get kicked for two months ? Or what did they say you did ?


Suspected fraud. I don't have any idea what that means. Nearest I can figure, it's because I was taking orders from Uber Eats while I was scheduled with GrubHub.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Seamus said:


> I guess the countdown to the next deactivation has begun!


You might be right about that.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Grubhubflub said:


> Suspected fraud. I don't have any idea what that means. Nearest I can figure, it's because I was taking orders from Uber Eats while I was scheduled with GrubHub.


You call that fraud? It's not even coined as "code of ethics" in the gig world.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

ntcindetroit said:


> You call that fraud? It's not even coined as "code of ethics" in the gig world.


I guess maybe too many diners were complaining that their food was cold and demanding refunds.


----------

